# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > General >  R.I.P Dennis Rickman

## Bryan

To tidy up the boards, all dicussions of Dennis Rickman, his character and demise and Nigel Harmna can be discussed here.

----------


## samantha nixon

r.i.p dennis
poor dennis that stupid man who stabbed him, him and sharon were gonna be so happy

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I will miss him... as a character in EE.. Shame that Sharon can't ever be happy  :Sad: 

But then again there is always Nigel  :Wub:  x

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

im so sad im gonna miss him millions why for once can't the booses let the characters live happily ever after

----------


## chance

sniff sniff so sad,i hate johnny allen! phil mitchell is a right ****!!  :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Cornishbabe

yeh it would be good to have a happily ever after storyline. after lots of years of the show youd think they could have one happy ever after... ahh just thought kat and alfie was happy ever after!

----------


## Kim

Stupid Johnny, stupid Phil, stupid Ian, R.I.P. Dennis.

----------


## starla

[FONT=Comic Sans MS]omg it was so sad !! i cried when sharon held him, i just wanted them to be so happy together, sharon deserved it !! what a great actor!![/FONT][b]

----------


## Kim

Yeah, poor Sharon, one minute she sees a load of people walk past him, and then he's clutching a stab wound.

----------


## lollymay

noooooooooooooooooooooooo. poor dennis. why did he have to get stabbed.

----------


## alan45

> The Parkerman management wishes to point out that their client has no connection with either the Alan or the Richie Agency of Grumpy Old Men.


  Who you calling grumpy  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> The Parkerman management wishes to point out that their client has no connection with either the Alan or the Richie Agency of Grumpy Old Men.


I know, I know how can I make it up to you? :Wal2l:

----------


## parkerman

> I know, I know how can I make it up to you?


Hmmm. Now there's a leading question...  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Oops sorry did not mean to be so harsh with you, got you confused with those other two grumpy men. Sorry!!!!


Who are you calling grumpy my Feyenoord friend?   :Sad:

----------


## JustJodi

> Well may he rest in peace! I'm gonna miss him, even if I'm the only one. No afraid to speak about gorgeous Nigel Harman. Hope my husband doesn't read this.


I'm gonna tell  I'm gonna tell   :Rotfl:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Who are you calling grumpy my Feyenoord friend?


Feyenoord wrong part of the country, and football yuck. Give me Christjan Albers or Jenson Button any day! :Cheer:

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Rights that's it i had enough of this rubbish  :Big Grin:  where are the mods when you need them. This topic has completely gone of track and I am reporting the lot of you for abusing the rules. I demand that you all be banned from SB for 3 days as punishment
 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Readtherules:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Rights that's it i had enough of this rubbish  where are the mods when you need them. This topic has completely gone of track and I am reporting the lot of you for abusing the rules. I demand that you all be banned from SB for 3 days as punishment


Uhm sorry, lets return to the topic.

----------


## alan45

> Feyenoord wrong part of the country, and football yuck. Give me Christjan Albers or Jenson Button any day!


I knew you had some redeeming features. A fellow F1 fan  :Smile:  

So is it Eindhoven then??

----------


## Dutchgirl

> I knew you had some redeeming features. A fellow F1 fan  
> 
> So is it Eindhoven then??


Aw sorry it is FC Twente figure where that is! I had a pupil who plays for Fulham now!

----------


## Meh

So its RIP Dennis.

Alas, we never got to know you well.
But well ... enough.

----------

